Ask HN: Tips for highschool summer internship? - MaxLeiter
======
JSeymourATL
Understand the expectations and goals for both the intern & employer upfront.

Is this simply to gain work experience or is it intended as a true learning
opportunity? Getting clear on that piece will make all the difference to
everyone involved.

~~~
MaxLeiter
Both - I'll have fun working if I'm learning and challenging myself at the
same time (which is generally how it works for me).

